# DIY e liquid on tank vs RDA



## Rusty (27/11/16)

Hi 1 and all .

i am a mixer and i make good ejuice.
i have 1 question. i know that im hooked on RDA vaping which produces great flavour.

what i want to know is what overall % of concentrate should i have in a mixture so that its flavourful in a tank ... i know it depends on strength of concentrate., but generally? 10% 15 % ?


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Imo it should not make much of a difference in which of those devices you vape the juice. Commercial juices do not come in variants for different devices.


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

i understand. what i want to know is generally what % would it be ?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> i understand. what i want to know is generally what % would it be ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I am not sure I understand the question. Each recipe has its own final percentage of total flavours. There is no set percentage. It depends on the strength of the concentrates and/or their place in the recipe.


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

understood . I just thought that thers a general approximate % to work to . . .

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

Thanks mate . Maybe you could also give me a view on TFA Smooth and usage ?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Thanks mate . Maybe you could also give me a view on TFA Smooth and usage ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I have never used it, but check out this page, also the notes.


----------



## Rusty (28/11/16)

sweet . thanks dude

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/11/16)

@Abdul Haque Maiter TFA smooth is an absolute flavour killer in my book...tried it once 2 drops in 30 ml bottle to get rid of edges and dead...very little flavour left... have full bottle doing nothing with it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

